# cydectin ok for pregnant does?



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

OK, so i have been using ivermectin but it really doesn't seem to be working any more. I just bought some cydectin, the cattle pour on type, to worm the herd with, but I was reading through posts and some people questioned its safety on bred does? Most of my girls are bred, and I would really hate to cause problems, but I also need to worm them with something! I have heard safeguard is basically innefective (at least in my area). I also have valbazen but that is also not for pregnant does..so, i'm not quite sure what would be best....


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I do use Cydectin on anything pregnant that needs wormed...never a problem of any sort. I just wormed my herd of dry does last month with Cydectin, they were all pregnant, their is 60 in the herd. No problems. I have been doing it for years. :shrug:


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

I have also used the cattle pour on Cydectin, no problems. Years ago I asked this same question to the owners of a large goat breeding farm, 250+ goats and they also said it was safe...Joan


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

What's the oral dose?


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks, that makes me feel better! I believe the dose on the fiasco farm site was 1 ml per 25lbs, will have to double check that though...


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

waygr00vy said:


> Thanks, that makes me feel better! I believe the dose on the fiasco farm site was 1 ml per 25lbs, will have to double check that though...


Yes....it is given ORALLY and the dose is 1 cc per 22 lbs on the bottle. Many people use the 1 cc per 25 lb. rule.


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

And it works GREAT. 

One of the things I am very happy about is discovering Cydectin Cattle Pour on. It is very messy to give orally but really takes care of the worms.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Worming bred does is something we do not do down here....we worm before breeding and after kidding but never while pregnant.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, doesn't a one ml = one cc ???.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Tennesse John, you are correct...1 ml is 1cc.

Shazza, we also rarely have to worm bred does, but if a fecal rises we worm. Vicki


----------



## waygr00vy (Aug 7, 2005)

well, just wormed everyone with the cydection so we'll see how it goes...I would be happy sticking with ivermection, but it doesn't do the job anymore...I was very careful not to overdose, and measured everyone with a weight tape first. That stuff sure does smell toxic....


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

It does smell medicinal/petrolum chemical, but weridly my goats don't even balk at all! Wouldn't say they like it but it sure doesn't take any skill to keep them from not trying to spit it out...like Valbazen or Ivermectin! Vicki


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

I put my dosage on a small piece of bread. All but 2 took it with gusto. 

It stinks!


----------



## goat^farmer (Dec 28, 2005)

i would never use Cydectin on does that are expecting. best rules of thumb is deworm your goats before breeding them and if need to be dewormed while expecting I suggest Ivomec or Safeguard. if give to much cydenctin you sure to have dead kids or kill both mum and kid.


----------



## goat^farmer (Dec 28, 2005)

forgot to add if use this drug to much the worms become resistant to it.. so don't use this drug alot eventually, the drug will become ineffective at reducing parasite burdens and result in the death of some animals.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

goat^farmer said:


> i would never use Cydectin on does that are expecting. best rules of thumb is deworm your goats before breeding them and if need to be dewormed while expecting I suggest Ivomec or Safeguard. if give to much cydenctin you sure to have dead kids or kill both mum and kid.


Don't tell my does.....  they don't know they and the kids the past 3 years are supposed to be dead. Keep it hush hush. 
I like worming when I vaccinate, 3-4 weeks prior to kidding. They can get a reinfestation in the gestation period if you do it before they are pregnant. If the does have a heavy parasite load, they won't produce milk well. It takes blood to make milk and if they are getting anemic from worms, they aren't going to produce milk. You need to worm according the heaviest doe. If you underdose, you will cause resistance.


----------



## Misty (May 29, 2005)

goat^farmer said:


> forgot to add if use this drug to much the worms become resistant to it.. so don't use this drug alot eventually, the drug will become ineffective at reducing parasite burdens and result in the death of some animals.


Cydectin is the ONLY wormer that has not shown resistance to worms. Safegaurd is the worst. Ivomec is showing resistance too.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

goat^farmer said:


> forgot to add if use this drug to much the worms become resistant to it.. so don't use this drug alot eventually, the drug will become ineffective at reducing parasite burdens and result in the death of some animals.


Well.....Ivomec and Safeguard are not working in many places anymore so if your preg does need wormed, it would be useless to use either. I only worm preg goats if they need it......they needed it this year. I have hugely overdosed pregnant does before....never lost kid nor doe......And I've used Cydectin for four years without a problem on bred does, old does, kids as young as a month old.....never a problem came of it, only good.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

goat^farmer said:


> forgot to add if use this drug to much the worms become resistant to it.. so don't use this drug alot eventually, the drug will become ineffective at reducing parasite burdens and result in the death of some animals.


This is true, worming too often with *anything* can cause resistant parasites.....but worming at too low a dose will get you resistant parasites even faster. So be sure your not underdosing.


----------

